# Lucy's Hand Made Home!



## Lucy123 (Aug 13, 2009)

My dad and I built this cage for Lucy, and Trig will soon be able to join her! Pete and Belle have one just like it in our other room. I didn't want to put the rabbits outside, so we had to come up with something that looked nice in my room, something that the rabbs would be comfortable in, and easily accessible for me to clean. So here it is!


































Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Evey (Aug 13, 2009)

This looks really wonderful!! I bet Lucy loves it. She must also be a very well-behaved bunny; mine would totally chew on the carpet.

Your dad is great to help you out with this 

Kathy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok you have a PM 

I need to place two on order please. That is great and excalty what I am looking for


----------



## CKGS (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW! That is nice. I would love to have something like that for Tony. He would love it. He likes longer areas I've noticed. Not that he's in a cage much anymore but still that is super nice! How much did it cost to make? How did you all make it???


----------



## Stone_family3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks wonderful! My Belldandy would have dug up the carpet. Looks like your bunny is very well behaved.


----------



## j3000 (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW...That is awsome would also like to know how it was made and how much it costs.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 14, 2009)

*SUPER* nice cage! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Lucy123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello!

I'm glad you like the cage! I had gone through many different cages, and the last one I had was the Ware Manufacture hutch with extension, and it was more bulky then anything and looked awful in my room. It was also becoming unsafe for the rabbits because they would chew on the ramp and after time I noticed the small nails poking through. So it worried me so much that they would step on them, my dad and I thought we could design our own. Which we did, and the actual wire you see, is the same wire that we took out of the Ware cage and used that. 

We basically designed a "window seat" rabbit cage. It's not actually meant to be sat on however I use it to put decorations on, or just blankets/pillows. As for the flooring, your right my rabbit Lucy is very well behaved! She chews a bit here and there but not much. I personally don't believe in wire flooring because it can cause sore hocks, especially in rex's, so that is why we designed it without a bottom. In Lucy's I have carpet as you see, but in Petey and Belle's they have half carpet, and half tile flooring. Petey loves to sleep on the tile floor in the summer it's adorable! I found that the only carpet none of them will bother to chew on is any type of really short tight brand. We use cedar for wood materials, as does Ware Manufacture. I checked with my veternarian and they said it is safe if they chew it. As for measurements, they vary. For my ownrabbits, Lucy's is right around 51/2 ft long and 20in highwhere Petey and Belle is 6ft long, and28in high. 

So just so you know we do sell them, however there are two differances from the one's we sell and the one's you see in the picture. The small door the rabbit can hop out of is built by hand, yet still raises up, and the color of the wire is silver versus black. 
 
Anyway, thanks for the comments. If there are any suggestions for improvements I'm all ears!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW! She must be awesome with her litter pan! I would need clear plastic showercurtain for my guys, for sure.

Marvelous design


----------



## Lucy123 (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA that's funny. I know what you mean though, my rabbits Pete and Belle are preety messy, so they have one of those cat litter style boxes and they have to hop into it.


----------



## Stanza (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice!
I really like this!

looks great


----------



## Kel4mum (Aug 14, 2009)

I told my other half about your fantastic hand built cage, and I asked him to build me one just like it. It would be perfect for my buns and my bedroom.

Thanks for sharing that with us :biggrin2:


----------



## luvall (Aug 14, 2009)

wow, looks great!!!! just out of curiosity, is that a fish tank next to the rabbit cage?


----------



## Lucy123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks! And yes that's my fish tank. It's 25-30 gallons not entirely sure, but I think the tank is more work keeping up then the rabbits lol


----------



## BethM (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow! That looks really nice!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey that is a gorgeous cage, i always moaned that they dont make nice cages that look like furnature and less odd looking. Yours is perfect. You could go into business and do living room style ones, corner ones, coffee table ones that sit in the middle of the room. I am getting excited now lol xx


----------



## Lucy123 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Karen!

Thanks for those ideas! So far we only sell Lucy's style you see in the picture. But those are some really good ideas. My mom liked the coffee table idea and I like the corner cage thought very much! We'll have to do some prototypes and see what happens! Thanks : )


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats ok, would be really exciting and you have made it up so well, rabbit hutches really should be made by people who keep rabbits.  xx Good luck, make sure you keep us updated and show us the pics, I wonder if you could do something similar for guinea pigs, as we keep ours indoors but again the cages arent so great. I suppose really all indoor animal,s rats and stuff would benefit from attractive housing xx


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow cool cage!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 15, 2009)

That is really cool! Love the idea! 

I would love to have something like that for when I have my bunnies indoors...but probably with a linoleum floor for easy cleaning (especially since they don't _always _use their litterboxes! ) 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Aug 15, 2009)

That is very nice! I love it!


----------



## Lucy123 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks! Yea, linoleum is a very good option for this kind of cage. What's nice is you can always change the flooring to whatever you like, or what your rabbit prefers.


----------



## Lucy123 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for the comment, I will be sure to post new pictures though. Were getting new supplies, so once we have new cages built that we actually sell I'll post it and see what you think. 

I don't know much about Guinea Pigs though, are they trainable to a litter box?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi thanks for that, as for guinea pigs, they can have a litter box and one of mine i think would use it but the other wouldnt so in general i dont think they are great with litter boxes.
I suppose they would need the bottom to be one big litter box lol. But the top part would look lovely xx I think there would be quite a big call for it with guinea pigs as lots of people have nic cages indoors.
x


----------



## Gordon (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous design. I love it!!   Your rabbits clearly have a wonderful home.


----------



## Lucy123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello again!

I'm back with updates and photos! It's the new and improved version of Lucy's cage, that we hand craft and sell. Trig was happy to be our mascot : )

It is built out of one side rough cedar/one side smooth cedar. Brass hardware (silver is an option), galvanized wiring,with ahandcrafted door. We feel the size of the rabbits cage (60in Lx 20inW x 20in D) is suitable for rabbits, whether they are small/medium/large. We do not provide flooring. We don't believe in wire flooring, so this cage is strictly made for potty trained rabbits. The owners are free to put whatever kind of flooring they would like. For our own rabbits we use carpet, and in the warmer months we put in tile flooring in part of the cage for them to keep cool. Carpet/tile/linoleum would be safe. It is a indoor only cage. Each of themare branded "Made in the USA" with our family logo. 

Let me know what you think, suggestions, etc. Were all ears!

Pictures: (don't mind the lighting) the camera is sensitive to light, sosome of them are abitdarker. Let me know if their to small.























































































Well I think that's it for now! Hope you like it!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

wow soooooo nice!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## Lucy123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! The dimensions I have listed in the short description I provided, do you see it? Right above the pictures


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 9, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Hey that is a gorgeous cage, i always moaned that they dont make nice cages that look like furnature and less odd looking. Yours is perfect. You could go into business and do living room style ones, corner ones, coffee table ones that sit in the middle of the room. I am getting excited now lol xx


Now u should get one complimentary-tee hee - all these ideas will make them a fortune, especially if they go to rabbit shows with a portfolio and a sample...can u say cha-ching 
:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a fantastic cage, what a lucky bunny!


----------



## hln917 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great house! Love the idea of making it into a piece of furniture!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fancy 77 lol xxx
they are great looking really good, hope they do make you loads of money lol that would be well cool xxx keep us updated.


----------



## Lucy123 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you! We hope so to : )

"Now u should get one complimentary-tee hee - all these ideas will make them a fortune, especially if they go to rabbit shows with a portfolio and a sample...can u say cha-ching" 

We already contacted the ARBA (American Rabbits Breeders Association) and were told noone is allowed to sell itemsat the shows. There are alot of shows in Michigan going on all through 2010, which would have been nice and fun, however it is only geared towards show rabbits and breeders. Our cages are meant for pet rabbits, not for breeding. I'm surprised they don't allow a few vendors/sellers to come though, so people can shop around, but apparently that's not what it's about!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 10, 2009)

Amazing, my grandpa is a carpender, I wish he would do this for me.

I saw people selling at Mini Rex Nationals in Indianapolis in 2007? They had feeders, water bottles, shirts, resting mats, books, cleaning stuff, cages, ARBA marked stuff, ect. So maybe they just do not want pet people there, be afraid you will scare away potential customers?


----------



## Lucy123 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well if your ever interested in buying from us let me know, we would gladly ship out to you!

Thanks for mentioning about the rabbit show! That is interesting, maybe my dad and I should just go to a show and see exactly what goes on. I did find it strange that they don't encourage rabbit supply vendors to come, just to attract more people you know? Unless they strictly sell their own products like you said so there is no competition.


----------

